# rifle scopes???



## dbrekken (Sep 6, 2005)

i have recently bought a ruger model 77 30-06, it came with a 4X by 40 scope and i really dislike it. does anyone have a scope they would recomend that runs under 175$ :sniper:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Check out Wal-Mart, but up one of them Tasco's. lol. For that kind of money you aren't looking at getting much for a scope. I like the Nikon series myself. but they are over that price you have set. Might want to think about upgrading the price to get a quality scope, just my two cents.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I disagree for around 200 bills you can get some pretty good glass. In your price range I think the burris fullfield 2 is probably the best also the bushnell elite 3200 again under 200$ pretty nice glass. Check out bearbasin.com they run some pretty good deals time to time good shooting :sniper:


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I also like the Burris Fullfield 2 for around $200.00. Right now you get a free pair of Burris Landmark binoculars when you buy a Fullfield 2. They aren't the greatest, but if you need a decent set of binocs, the price is right


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a Scheels brand scope (3.5-10 x 42) for 200 dollars for my .243. I think it is very clear and works fine under lowlight conditions. It is fogproof, waterproof etc. Plus they have an over the counter lifetime warranty for them.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fallguy

I have 2 of them and I will own a few more as cash flow lets me. I am a sold believer in their scopes. *Crystal Clarity*


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am glad to hear others who like Scheels scopes. I don't know of anyone else personally who has one. When I bought it I wasn't sure if I was doing a smart thing or not. I just put trust in the salesman.


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i have a simmons varmint scope on my 308, and i love it. the light is a little low, but it is a great scope. if u will be shooting at maybe sum longer ranges, great scope. i love mine. got it from cabelas for 100$


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a few in your price range I found by clicking one of the links at the bottom of the page. I am a fan of Sightron, but I've also been hearing alot of good things about Swift, I would give them a look, supposed to be every bit as good as a Leupold at half the cost.

http://www.binoculars.com/products/...iflescope_4-12x40_wSpeed_Focus_Matte_507.html

http://www.binoculars.com/products/...Riflescope_3-9x40_wSpeed_Focus_Matte_505.html

http://www.binoculars.com/products/Swift_Instruments_Swift_Riflescope_3-9x40WA_Matte_484.html

And this from Bear Basin: http://www.bearbasin.com/catalog.htm#b_l_scopes

Bushnell Elite 3200 3-9X 40mm Gloss or Matte (Plex) (Rain Guard) $179

huntin1


----------



## possum daddy (Oct 22, 2005)

i have a simmons aetec 2.8-10 and it is fine. saw them on sale in midway for 159.00


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallguy,

I'm sure your scope is working out great for you, and good luck! The only issue I have is your statement that you put your trust in a salesman at Scheels! Personally, I wouldn't believe a Scheels salesman if he told me the sun was gonna rise tomorrow morning! Once you come to the realization that they are just salesmen, just like the used car salesman down on the corner, your attitude will be a lot different. In my opinion, they always push certain brands, usually depending on their profit margin, which has no relation to what suits my needs. When I go into a Scheels (or any other so-called sporting goods store), I tell them what I want, not let them tell me what I need! If they don't have it, I get it some where else. Sorry for my bad attitude towards sporting goods salesmen, but I've been observing them for a good many years. Good luck, friend!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If its a gun that you plan on keeping for a long time I'd suck it up and spend some dough. I bought a Leupold for my .30-06 and I love it. Sure its a little more spendy, but their customer service is unreal. My uncle's scope was God know's how old and he ended up breaking it one day. He called 'em up and told them what happened and they said to send it in and they'd see if they could fix it. Long story short, they couldn't fix it and they sent him a brand new scope. Didn't ask for a receipt or nothing. Now that's worth the extra dollar IMO.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mudstad,

You make some good points. I however think you need to have a little bit of trust in people. The head gun salesman where I got my combo I think is legit. He does a lot of hunting on his own and is well known in the area. He was the one I talked to. That is how I decided on my combo. Good luck to you also.


----------

